# صيانة اجهزة التبريد والتكييف (عملى)



## a hoba (21 يونيو 2010)

أرجو من الله أن تكون مواضيعى عند حسن ظن جميع أعضاء المنتدى

وهذا موضوع الجديد 

صيانة اجهزة التبريد والتكييف (عملى )

وفقنا الله جميعاً لفعل الخير


:84:


----------



## a hoba (21 يونيو 2010)

أرجو ان يعجبكم موضوعى



وهذا دعاء جميل

_دعاء الرزق_​ربي إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيداً فقربه وإن كان قريباً فيسره وبارك لي فيه ياعالم بالغيب .... ربي لاتذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين ... أستغفرك عدد ما أنساني الشيطان ذكرك وعدد ما ألهتني الدنيا عن الرجوع إليك اللهم أذقني لذة الخشوع وزدني لك خضوع وتقبل ذلي في السجود والركوع.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يونيو 2010)

بداية طيبة تبشر بالخير جعلكم الله اهل خير و بارك لأهليكم


----------



## mamouni (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## goor20 (9 أغسطس 2011)

god bless u


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم وجزاك الباري خير


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (9 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## SAMEH7777 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود ولحضرتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrelnagar (23 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراعلي هذاالمجهود


----------



## Ibrahim Assalaya (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً
أنا بسأل عن شرح كامل لتكييف السيارات والمعدات الثقيلة


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (25 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aly yousef (24 نوفمبر 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## سيد محمود عطا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## saad ele (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Thank you


----------



## picimo (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------

